# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Unas setas en Paso Nuevo

## sergi1907

En el camino que hay junto a la presa me encontré estas setas, desconozco de que tipo son









Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2014),frfmfrfm (21-sep-2014),HUESITO (22-sep-2014),Los terrines (21-sep-2014)

----------

